# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Afkicken venlafaxine(efexor)

## linda300373

ik heb 7 jaar paroxetine geslikt ben het gaan afbouwen in 1 maand en tegelijk met venlafaxine (efexor)75mg begonnen.nadat ik helemaal gestopt was met paroxetine en alleen maar venlafaxine had kreeg ik last van halucinaties dus raden mijn psychiater me aan om cold turkey met venlafaxine te stoppen.ben nu dus 5 dagen gestopt en heb echt heel veel last van afkick verschijnselen zoals schokjes in mijn hoofd (hersens)misselijk, huilbuien,veel eetlust ,onzekergevoel,ik wil graag weten hoelang blijf ik me nog zo voelen ik heb venlafaxine 75mg maar 1 maand geslikt dus niet lang.ik wil eigenlijk wel weer gewoon mijn normale dingen gaan doen zoals sporten.dus wil ik graag weten hoelang dit nog kan duren want het beperkt me echt in alles en ben het best wel zat.
linda

----------


## Oki07

Ik geloof niet zo in cold turkey afkicken, maar een psychiater zal het natuurlijk niet zo maar aanraden. Heb je iets wat je tegen de ontwenningsverschijnselen kan slikken? Ik zou je psychiater bellen en dit met hem bespreken.
Ik slik 150 mg efexor en mijn afbouwen is mislukt, omdat ik weer heel veel paniekaanvallen kreeg. Ik moets van 150 mg naar 75 mg en ik zal nooit meer afbouwen in zulke grote stappen en zo snel.

----------


## sietske763

dag linda,
krijg je na de efexor nog weer andere med,.
als dat zo is zou ik vragen of je er al mee kan starten(mijn psych is ook zo, stoppen in 1 dag en s,avonds de nieuwe medicatie
ik ben heel blij dat hij het zo doet dan heb je ook maar heel kort afbouw/opbouw klachten. en verhoging van ad doet hij in 2 dagen..

----------


## linda300373

ja ik slik nu sinds 3 dagen rivotril voor paniek en angststoornis maar de afkickverschijnselen worden er niet minder van.

----------


## strijdertje

Dit is mijn persoonlijke mening:

Volgens mij zijn uw ontwenningsverschijnselen niet toe te wijzen aan de Venlafaxine maar eerder Paroxetine.
Op 1 maand stoppen na 7 jaar gebruik is gewoon heel snel. Te snel...

----------


## linda300373

mijn psychiater vertelde mij dat paroxetine heel snel uit je lichaam is!maar goed ik wil nu wel graag door zetten wil er echt vanaf zijn en weer mezelf zijn.

----------


## strijdertje

> mijn psychiater vertelde mij dat paroxetine heel snel uit je lichaam is!maar goed ik wil nu wel graag door zetten wil er echt vanaf zijn en weer mezelf zijn.


Seroxat (Paroxetine) heeft inderdaad een korte halfwaardetijd maar na 7 jaar raakt je lichaam echt wel gewend aan het medicijn. Na het stoppen is er tijd nodig om het natuurlijk evenwicht in je bovenkamer te herstellen. Kan wel een aantal weken duren. Ik wil je helemaal geen schrik aanjagen ofzo maar we moeten toch realistisch blijven hé.  :Wink:

----------


## linda300373

ja dat klopt en dat weet ik wel ik moet het gewoon doorstaan.

----------


## linda300373

hallo ben ik weer!ik ben nu al weer een poos van efexor af maar ik heb nog steeds af en toe last van onwerkelijk gevoel en angst is dit normaal of moet ik misschien toch even mijn psych inlichten?ik ga over een maand naar amerika en wil me dan wel gewoon lekker voelen.

----------


## morgaine89

heb ook heel lang paroxetine geslikt, ben een half jaar bezig geweest om er af te komen, afkickverschijnselen waren vooral "kortsluiting" in mijn hoofd, veel zweten/koud hebben, het gevoel hebben of ik uit was maar buiten stond omdat ik alles dof hoorde... en zo had ik er nog wel wat afkickverschijnselen bij... daarna een tijd zonder anti-depressiva gedaan maar dat ging toch niet goed, bleken nog meer problemen te zijn dan alleen een paniekstoornis, dus nu aan de efexor... maar wees er gerust op dat jij na zo lang paroxetine slikken niet ineens afgekickt bent... ik heb het uiteindelijk 4 jaar geslikt en moest er dus ook een half jaar voor uitrekken om het compleet te stoppen!
hoop dat t snel weer goed gaat!

----------


## shoeby

Ik slik sinds augustus 2011 venlafaxine. Ik wilde eerst helemaal niet aan de pillen, maar heb het advies van de psych uiteindelijk ter harte genomen. Omdat ik tijdens de venlafaxine 75 mg mij ook vaak nog down voelde, ik moet zeggen dat het meer mijn grondstemming geworden was, dacht ik dat ik ook niet zonder kon. Nu was ik per ongeluk 2 dagen vergeten te slikken en ik merkte dat ik mijzelf weer wat vond. Tezamen met wat bijwerkingen, verkeer in een "rush". Maar ik heb besloten om er mee te stoppen. Ik vind het gewoon wel prettig om te voelen, het werd een beetje een lotsbestemming, terwijl ik nu meer het idee heb dat ik keuzes kan maken. Wel hoop ik dat die rush snel minder wordt, ik reed gisteren naar mijn werk in de auto, dan ben ik echt teveel dingen aan het doen. Ik wil weer heel veel, mijn hoofd tolt van de optie's. Ik merk ook dat ik snel geagiteerd ben. Ik las wel ergens dat je van zomaar stoppen psychotisch kunt worden, daar schrok ik wel van. Ik heb wel de derde nacht wel even een rare droom gehad en toen werd ik wakker en dacht ik dat er zomaar een geest in mijn huis zou komen...heel raar. Dit was gelukkig maar 1 nacht, die angsten passen niet bij mij. Die heb ik nooit gehad. Heeft iemand anders ook ervaringen met cold turkey stoppen?

----------


## Robientje

Beste Linda,

Ik denk dat je je klachten meer te danken hebt aan paroxetine (seroxat) dan aan venlafaxine (Efexor). Het lastige van paroxetine is dat als je stopt, de onttrekkingsverschijnselen die je ervaart sterk lijken op die van een depressieve stoornis. Ook abnormaal dromen, 'elektrische schokjes', etc zijn typische klachten die we in de praktijk veel terugzien. Doorzetten is de enige remedie en denk daarbij aan het feit dat binnen twee weken dit achter de rug is en je geen antidepressiva meer hoeft te slikken. Het advies wat mijn collega (huisarts) aanhoudt is de dosering elke week te halveren. Als dit te snel voor je gevoel gaat elke twee weken de dosering halveren. Doe dit wel in overleg met je arts. Nooit zelf gaan dokteren.
HEEEL VEEEL SUCCES

----------

